# Vibrating metronome review



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Here is my review of the Soundbrenner Pulse vibrating metronome.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Neat idea but it isn't for me. Thanks for the review Robert.


----------

